# Jojoba substitute



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Thought this topic might deserve its own thread. This stuff is getting up there in price. Are there any inexpensive oils that work the same? I'm checking the acid profiles and just end up more confused. Is their an oil that can match its performance in CP or at least come close? I sometimes think maybe we are just throwing $$$$ down the drain on a wash off product.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Why not just use less of it and use as a superfatting ingredient. Jojoba has a .069 sap. value, while lanolin has a .075 sap. value. You could use lanolin for conditioning instead of jojoba.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

bowdonkey. yes I think that jojoba and other ultra expensive oils are kind of a waste for soap. The exception maybe being olive, but I still don't use it! This is only because I have personally tested soaps with the simplest of oils and recipes and compared them to crazy 18 oil soaps my fellow soapmakers have made and have found mine to be just as good if not better. One of my very best sellers is just lard, coconut, and sunflower. To be sure though if you are selling having all those fancy oils brings label appeal!

I Don't know of a good sub for jojoba. It's really more of a wax. I only use it in my lotion.

Bethany


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm toying with the idea of a shampoo bar and it's mentioned as an ingredient in alot of the recipes. I did find an interesting shampoo bar recipe that's just coconut, olive and castor. 3 oils that I already use and always have around. I'll also try subing in some sunflower or safflower in the next batch of bath soap.


----------

